# Solved: Wireless not working in my Linksys WAG160N (screenshots)



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi there,

I bought a new Linksys WAG160N modem which is working great, but the wireless for some reason isn't working properly. My iPod Touch can connect to it, but can't use the internet, and my laptop can't connect at all!

Here are the settings:




and I'm using regular WEP encryption.

Is there anything wrong with these settings? I know nothing about wireless stuff, so hopefully you can help me out...

Appreciate your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

PC
i would make sure the firewall is not blocking on the PC
turn of secruity and try and connect
post an ipconfig /all here
change channel to 1, 6 or 11

touch
does it come up with server not found 
this may be due to the DNS settings for the touch
try using these 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220. for the DNS settings

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok channel 1 doesn't exist, so I've tried to connect on both channels 6 and 11, but I still couldn't connect (laptop).

Here are my ipconfig results (while disconnected):



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MyLaptop
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is it on vista
The IP address 169.254.x.x means the card cannot detect the network

So a firewall may be blocking

has the wireless ever worked OK
can you try connecting by Cable to the PC

the screens do not really show all the router settings
Have you set up DHCP on rthe router
whats the setting for the default gateway IP - often some thing like 192.168.0.1 - on the router may also be 192.168.1.1


----------



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

- Yes it is on Vista, and I've disabled the Windows firewall before attempting to connect. 

- my gateway IP is 192.168.1.1, and I have DHCP enabled there.

- I've used wireless on my laptop previously with my old modem with no problems.

any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption and try to connect that way. If successful you should be able to re-enable encryption and reconnect.

Why aren't you using WPA or WPA2?


----------



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Yup! works now!! I've disabled and re-enabled encryption.

Why did this happen though in the first place?


Thanks a lot TerryNet and etaf. I appreciate it guys.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Why did this happen though in the first place?


Don't know; wasn't there when it happened.  Seriously, I think that there are several glitches that can cause this. The only possibility I can definitely point to is that maybe you initially entered an incorrect key. The procedure I suggested in not satisfying in a technical sense, but is often the quickest and surest way to get Wi-Fi working.


----------

